# Can't remember.....



## Xanadari (Apr 16, 2004)

Now I know that there is very little chance of anyone knowing this, but I figure it's worth a shot becasue I've exhausted all my other options.

I cannot remember the name of the book series, any of the titles, or the author. This is my problem.

All I can remember about it is that the series is based on a royal family (sometime in the future?) They use swords that have pins in the handle. When picked up, the pins stab into their hand and basically run off of the blood in the body. I believe that it's mainly based on the prince, but this I'm no more sure of than I am of everything else.

It's been about 8 years since I read this series, so what little I remember may be a little wrong, but it's generally right I think.

Any help that people could give me would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi, Xanadari! I'm afraid I haven't the faintest notion what this series could be, but someone here might know.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 16, 2004)

You know, that sounds familiar but I can't seem to quite place it.  Sorry I'm no help!  Welcome to the forums though!  Hopefully someone else here will know what it is.


----------



## dasmith (Apr 29, 2004)

star of the guardians by margaret weis i think


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi *Xanadari *and *dasmith* - and welcome to the chronicles network.


----------



## Xanadari (May 1, 2004)

Man...dasmith you rule...that's it...you've eased my hurting brain  MUCH THANKS


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 2, 2004)

That's one of the things I love about this place - eventually, someone knows the answer to just about everything.


----------

